# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GRT Dongle تحديثات :  GRT Dongle PRO Tool Version 1.1.3 Is Released (2019/05/06) FIRST IN WORLD!!! FIXED

## mohamed73

GRT Dongle PRO Tool Version 1.1.3 Is Released (2019/05/01) FIRST IN WORLD!!! Software *V1.1.3*  *What is New ?* *GRT DONGLE PRO* VERSION *1.1.3 *  SAMSUNG FEATURESIS RELEASED:  FIX ALL BUG   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Please Read !!!*    tip : This version just win 64b working , All users must register first To Dongle **  *1- Download Smart Card Updater الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *2- update your Smart Card it will show you Dongle S/N* *3-Register with your Dongle S/N And Get Setup*  **  *BR,  GSM ROM Team  Download Full Setup Now *  **  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *Get Now GRT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*            ** **   Please feel free to join us on the following links  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

